# The evil miniature mule!



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

She probably charges because she knows now that she can move you and intimidate you. Lead horses move lesser herd mates by applying pressure. The lesser herd mate moves out of the way.

Funny enough, I pass a small "zoo" on my way to town. These people collect different color horses (all their horses are a different, odd color). They have a cow, a llama, two minature horses, a mini donk and a miniature pig. While I was passing the other day, I noticed the mini donk mowing down one of the miniature horses. Full out charged it, teeth bared. The mini horse ran away.

Same thing is happening in your situation. The donky is charging, you're yeilding and moving. Not sure if you should do this, but I have done this with similar charging animals and it backed them right off.

Some might disagree with this, but I hold my ground rather firmly with a dressage whip. I let them know I have it (keep it in plain view), and they would decide whether it was worth charging.

If they charged, they'd get a good beating and be sent scrambling back. Some would rethink the charge, not wanting to chance the whip. One or two have actually charged at me anyways, and I let them have it.

Usually once is enough to make them rethink the action. Now *I* am the lead horse, and you are the lesser herd mate. *I *sent *you* away, you don't send me away. 

I'm sure there are other ways of doing this. I never really worried for my personal safety because I had a mind set that I was going to go in there and win that fight. But be warned, a charging animal is dangerous and its up to you on whether you want to face this animal the way I've always faced them.

Once you've sent her back peddling, keep moving her. Move her forward from behind. Don't run her around, just walk behind her and wiggle your whip and click at her if she looks at something else or drops her nose down to sniff at something. Just move her at the walk. Raise the pressure if you have to and then drop it immediately after she gives you what you want (walking forward, away from you). YOU chose when to make her stop.

This isn't a highspeed chase. You are simply walking behind her (out of kicking range) and making her walk forward. Again, make sure her attention is on you and she doesn't stop on her own. Then suddenly stop putting the pressure on. Just stop walking and back off. By this point, she should stop and turn to face you.

Whatever way you chose, never go into that run-in unarmed. Take some form of protection with you. A dressage whip. A lunge whip. A cattle prod.

Just joking on the last one.

Maybe.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What Copperhead said!

Believe me, if he charged a dominant mare like that she'd hurt him a lot more than you can do with a whip. A full size mare quite well could kill him. He's got your number, because you have retreated. Now you have his. Arm yourself and put the little monster in his place.

Lizzie


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Perhaps you should rename Satin, to Satan? I was charged once when I was a kid by thoroughbred who was young and immature...it worked in the moment. I learned in time that all it took was a bop on the nose with a hard smack...

However my sister, who was not so fond of horses, was carrying a bale of straw for the rabbit hutches and he wanted it, thinking it was hay. This same horse grew impatient with her love taps on his nose and reached down to take a bite of the straw and actually grabbed her nose and lifted her off the ground a few feet. A nice sized scratch and she vowed to never go around horses again. I think her pride was wounded more than she was...

Just goes to show that you have to show the horse, er satanic donkey, who is boss! Good luck


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Copper is right, you have to speak equus back to this donk when you put her in your place....that's the only way she will understand. If you let her know who's boss in your language, you could do more harm than good.


----------



## RedBlaze (May 31, 2011)

I'll give the dressage whip a try! LOL sorry, I meant Satan my bad. Since I started moving for her, I've probably made my situation a little harder to correct. I'll get some pictures of her today, she's very pretty. Also, this may be a little off topic but since I am here does anyone know how much halter breaking a miniature usually runs?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I want pictures of this mini mule


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Is she charging with ears back teeth out and front hooves flying at you, or is she just running you over?


----------



## RedBlaze (May 31, 2011)

Ears back, but no teeth out.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got off the phone with a mule owner, after seeking her advice on your situation RedBlaze. Mini mule or standard mule, the next time she charges you, pull a crop stuck down the back of your pants or up your sleeve and give her one good whack on the nose....it may take a few times but the element of surprise is what will make her think twice about charging you again. If she begins waiting patiently reward her with a bite of a tasty treat...should she go back to charging, pick back up on the nose whack. I hope this helps!


----------



## RedBlaze (May 31, 2011)

Worked with her today! I didn't have a crop so I used a buggy whip, when she charged I hit her on the nose with it. It worked pretty well! Once she didn't stop for it so I just opened one of the stall doors and let her hit it. Didn't run at me anymore after that one. Thanks for the help. I'll keep everyone up on how she is doing.


----------



## RedBlaze (May 31, 2011)

Forgot to add, who knows how she will be tomorrow with the crazy thing she is. The corner I put her in, she busts out and gets her leg hung in the gate at times. The more she breaks out, the worse she is at charging and acting ugly. I tried pushing the gate back on her, needless to say it was a losing battle. So today I didn't bother with getting her in the corner, just got her to wear I could walk in and out without being possibly ran over. One thing works alright with her one day, the next she's totally different. My boss wants to have her broken to pull a buggy when I get done with her (if I ever can). To heck if I'd get pulled around by that lunatic!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

RedBlaze said:


> Forgot to add, who knows how she will be tomorrow with the crazy thing she is. The corner I put her in, she busts out and gets her leg hung in the gate at times. The more she breaks out, the worse she is at charging and acting ugly. I tried pushing the gate back on her, needless to say it was a losing battle. So today I didn't bother with getting her in the corner, just got her to wear I could walk in and out without being possibly ran over. One thing works alright with her one day, the next she's totally different. My boss wants to have her broken to pull a buggy when I get done with her (if I ever can). To heck if I'd get pulled around by that lunatic!


I know I wouldn't be interested in climbing up in a buggy pulled by her either! Good luck, just don't give ground, stand it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RedBlaze (May 31, 2011)

The past three days I have been working her in and out of the corner, popping her on the nose when she came at me, she has even showed signs of submissiveness. She even STOOD in the corner! The second time she tried to jump out and I popped her with the whip until she stopped. I've just been working the daylights out of her in the run and in the middle of the barn and she gets to rest in the corner. Thanks for all the helpful advice all of you have given, feel free to keep giving it.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

RedBlaze said:


> The past three days I have been working her in and out of the corner, popping her on the nose when she came at me, she has even showed signs of submissiveness. She even STOOD in the corner! The second time she tried to jump out and I popped her with the whip until she stopped. I've just been working the daylights out of her in the run and in the middle of the barn and she gets to rest in the corner. Thanks for all the helpful advice all of you have given, feel free to keep giving it.


Glad the advice you received is working! Don't forget to reward her with pats and praise when she does what you want her to and hopefully it won't take as long to start her as you originally thought!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't know how well this would work, I haven't worked with mules for quite some years now. Move their feet. I was watching a Clinton Anderson show the other day where he was helping a lady of with an aggressive horse. He actually ended taking an Australian stock whip in with him the first time to tell the horse he meant business. 

I know mules and donkeys are different than horses, but I'd still make them move their feet. You need to have their respect, otherwise it's not safe. which you know.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

TheRoundPen, I like your comment, but unfortunately due to forum loading issues I have to post to let you know because I can't see the "like" link...


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks. I wanted to post more, but it didn't load right for me. 

To the OP -- If you want, you can pm me and I'll try to give you some exercises, or you can just search Clinton Anderson on here I'm sure you will get a lot of tips on what to do.


----------

